# Objektiv 28-80



## Carrear (19. Juni 2006)

Was bedeutet ein "28-80 Objektiv" ? Sorry für die kurze Frage aber bei google finde ich nur Shops dazu -.-


----------



## chmee (19. Juni 2006)

Ein Zoom-Objektiv mit Brennweiten von 28mm(Weitwinkel) bis 80mm

mfg chmee


----------

